# 2005 Xtrail Lower Control arm bushings



## NBXtrail (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the add. I have a 2005 Xtrail. Last year I replaced both lower control arms. Only being sold in Canada for 2 years parts are pricy. This year my ball joints are fine but I have a bad bushing. Local dealer only lists full arm at $298 . Any idea on where I can purchase just the bushings? Cross reference with another Nissan or even part numbers. Thanks in advance .


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi NBXtrail,
Welcome to the forum. Re your control arm bushings, I have seen ebay listings from a shop called TheMountCo which include just the rubber bushing bits--2 each both side--for roughly $80. Of course then you have to remove and press in the new ones, which can be iffy from my understanding. In your shoes, I would just buy another complete control arm for the defective side. Either from AutoParts Warehouse which has a drivers side one for 95.91 with free shipping, or their Beck/Arnley option for 132. Othewise RockAuto has them in the 120 to 135 range plus shipping. Seems weird to me though that you would have a bad bushing on one that is less than a year old. You may have a warranty on that part which might be worth checking out. Don't get sucked in for an alignment after having the arm installed. If it was fine before, the part just fits in place and there are no adjustments to be made to it. Also you do not need to replace both sides in this case, just the bad one. Any idea how it got damaged? And if its any consolation, at least the price for the control arms has dropped substantially from when they wanted 450 or so per side. If you are ordering one make sure you get the right side as they are side specific. Left side is driver's side and right side is passenger's side. Good luck with it.


----------



## NBXtrail (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for reply . The arms on it now came from eBay . $298 for the pair delivered from Scarborough Ont. I contacted the seller they are 1 year and 3 months old . Warranty is up. How it was damaged I'm not sure truck still handles fine no shake or shimmy. Roads are rough here in New Brunswick. In have time before my safety inspection end of next month I'm gonna keep looking . Pressing the bushings shouldn't be to bad the arms being only a year old. Having the windshield replaced this week that's enough money out for this month. It's been a great buggy my wife loves it . We have had it three years and hope to keep it many more .


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Weird thing is those are pretty chunky rubber. Hard to see how they could fail a bit over a year into service. No shake no shimmy, how do you know one is bad? Seems to me the weak link of the control arm is the ball joint, which is what I would expect to go first. I guess my thinking with regards to getting one pressed in, is unless I am doing myself and can rent a press, I would think the extra labour cost will defeat any savings. Are you sure it needs changing to pass inspection?


----------



## NBXtrail (Mar 15, 2016)

My mechanic is a good friend. We put it on the hoist yesterday for summer tires and quick pre inspection. It's got movement in it he showed me . Ball joint is tight it's the bushings that's moving. Napa auto parts has a bushings kit $85 . Either way the bushings has to come out new arm or new bushing.


----------



## NBXtrail (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok change of plans . Arm on order glad I'm just a lowly electrician not a mechanic.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well then guess it needs changing. But at 85 + taxes and labour, you are better off supplying a new arm. If the AutoParts warehouse price is in Cdn, and its the proper side they have one for $95.


----------



## NBXtrail (Mar 15, 2016)

Watch that Auto Parts warehouse place. $95 quickly becomes almost $200 with shipping,tax and exchange on US dollar.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ouch. Didn't see their pricing is US. Maybe your mechanic can figure it out. The ones from an 02-06 Altima look pretty darn similar to my eyes. Where did you order from?


----------



## NBXtrail (Mar 15, 2016)

I ordered the bushings kit from my local Ford dealer $73.50 plus tax. It looks like a Friday night project in my mechanics garage. Napa has them for $85 only 2 places I could find didn't want to sell me the entire arm. Will keep ya posted on how it goes.


----------

